# acidifying mash



## rude (23/6/15)

Just wondering does anyone here acidify their mash water to hit mash ph say for a kolsch
Then throw all salt additions into the kettle
I know its the reverse but then you would get all additions in the fermenter as adding salts to mash
some get left behind
Just read it somewhere on another site wondered what the go is for this theory


----------



## manticle (23/6/15)

I add a small amount of calcium salts to the mash, use lactic or phosphoric acid if needed in both mash and sparge water (tiny amounts in very pale beers) then more calcium salts as appropriate to kettle.


----------



## rude (23/6/15)

Cheers I'll try that first up mate no phosphoric so lactic it shall be
Would'nt you loose some calcium salts to the mash though ?
Just a thought you seem to have a handle on the water side have read a few posts on you're take of water & it has helped me
Get mash ph right then season in the kettle
By the way Manticle were you happy with salt additions first time up or did it take a bit of time to dial in to make you're beers better
I have'nt tried yet but next brew Best Bitter I'm on RO water & all
Hope I dont f#@ck it up bloody hard work brewing only to get a bad beer


----------



## manticle (23/6/15)

Calcium effects every stage of the process so good to have in the mash for functionality (pH, enzymatic activity) and in the boil (flavour, yeast health, flocculation, etc). 

First time I added salts, I relied on advice from others and used calcium carbonate. Also used magnesium sulphate, sodium bicarbonate and sodium chloride with later beers. All of these had certain issues I could ascribe to the salts. I now keep it very simple - calcium to low end levels ~50ppm, appropriate ionic partner (sulphate for hops, chloride for malt, often a combo) then a shade more in the boil. Squint of acid for pale bers, cold steep roast malts for dark beers. My water when I lived in melbourne was soft and low on minerals. Haven't brewed in Tas yet but I think the water here is close to a clean slate (like your RO). The more horrible your water, the more fussy you need to be.


----------



## manticle (23/6/15)

Acidify mash after you've measured it and know it's too high though mate. Important point I didn't mention.


----------



## rude (24/6/15)

Ok cheers makes sense will be using caso4, cacl2 , mgs04 & lactic acid (malt) for a Best Bitter
Will end up with 5.4 ph hopefully, then sparge with just RO water
Will then add remaining additions to kettle using the B"run water calc


----------

